# New here.



## Smoke

Hey I'm new here. Looks like a spiffy type of forum! 
My name is Anthony, I'm 18 from NYC, I play bass and do web design, umm I love video games and spending time with friends and family (especially my g/f )

Anything else feel free to ask me.


----------



## Big Dog

Welcome and enjoy the fray!

Where in NYC are you located?  How did you hear about the ForumsForums?


----------



## rback33

Smoke said:


> Hey I'm new here. Looks like a spiffy type of forum!
> My name is Anthony, I'm 18 from NYC, I play bass and do web design, umm I love video games and spending time with friends and family *(especially my g/f *)
> 
> Anything else feel free to ask me.



Ok. I can't help it, but 



Welcome! Have fun! We certainly do!


----------



## cowgirl

Welcome and enjoy your stay


----------



## Trakternut

rback33 said:


> Ok. I can't help it, but
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome! Have fun! We certainly do!




You gotta watch him. He doesn't care about pics of you, it's the G/F he's wanting to see!

I'm kidding!
Welcome aboard!


----------



## Smoke

LOL sorry, no pics guys. 

I'm on SI.  

Looks like a really cool forum, might spend some time here and contribute.


----------



## American Woman

Welcome Smoke...


----------



## Smoke

Thanks AW.


----------



## bczoom

Smoke,

Welcome to the forum.

I'll give you an hour to remove the links and spam in your sig line.  After that, I'm putting you up as being a spammer (and your likely ban).

Remove it and you're welcome to stay.


----------



## Smoke

See my reply to your PM.

Another thing you should note, Bans don't really work anymore in this day and age.


----------



## pirate_girl

Hey Smoke, do you happen to be a Stewart fan?
Welcome and heed the advice.. bans DO work on _some _forums.


----------



## Smoke

pirate_girl said:


> Hey Smoke, do you happen to be a Stewart fan?
> Welcome and heed the advice.. bans DO work on _some _forums.


Stewart?

and to that statement: Bans can be easily bypassed on any forum system.


----------



## pirate_girl

Smoke said:


> Stewart?
> 
> and to that statement: Bans can be easily bypassed on any forum system.


Stewart as in Tony=Smoke.
As to your statement on bypassing a forum system.. yeah.. it's what you young kids and knuckleheads do best when you get booted from a forum.


----------



## Smoke

pirate_girl said:


> Stewart as in Tony=Smoke.
> As to your statement on bypassing a forum system.. yeah.. it's what you young kids and knuckleheads do best when you get booted from a forum.


Knuckleheads? LOL

and No i'm not a Stewart fan, my username comes from a different meaning and it's not because I smoke pot because I don't.


----------



## pirate_girl

Smoke said:


> Knuckleheads? LOL
> 
> and No i'm not a Stewart fan, my username comes from a different meaning and it's not because I smoke pot because I don't.


Behave... mmmkk??


----------



## Smoke

Umm hey, I ain't the one who's started shit, so don't go pointing fingers at me.


----------



## pirate_girl

Smoke said:


> Umm hey, I ain't the one who's started shit, so don't go pointing fingers at me.


I feel you challenged the moderator with claiming you could get back in even if you were banned.
Ok.. fair enough..
Have a good time here and enjoy your stay.


----------



## Smoke

Well you see, I *COULD*, very easily, so threatening to ban me for something as dumb as having a link in my signature, isn't really a threat. 

And so far, I haven't had a good time here and I'm not enjoying my stay because I've had 3 people PM me so far about complete and utter bullshit regarding my signature, I've never once seen a forum that prohibits the content of what a user can or cannot display in their signature aside from the obvious (adult/pornographic material)


----------



## pirate_girl

Smoke said:


> Well you see, I *COULD*, very easily, so threatening to ban me for something as dumb as having a link in my signature, isn't really a threat.
> 
> And so far, I haven't had a good time here and I'm not enjoying my stay because I've had 3 people PM me so far about complete and utter bullshit regarding my signature, I've never once seen a forum that prohibits the content of what a user can or cannot display in their signature aside from the obvious (adult/pornographic material)


Just depends on what the siggy is, Smoke, ya know?
Btw.. this isn't your average forum.
You're the youngest member we have here I think.


----------



## Smoke

pirate_girl said:


> Just depends on what the siggy is, Smoke, ya know?
> Btw.. this isn't your average forum.
> You're the youngest member we have here I think.


Wooo hooray for me then. /sarcasm

What forum is considered "average" nowadays? Newsflash, I don't exactly run a daycare center of a forum. 

Majority of my userbase is well into their twenties, if not older. 

The way I see it, if you don't want people puttin links in their signatures til you reach X amount of posts, install a modification available at vBulletin.org

That is, granted that the owner isn't running an illegal copy of vBulletin and has access to the modifications..as I've yet to see any installed here.


----------



## thcri RIP

Smoke said:


> Well you see, I *COULD*, very easily, so threatening to ban me for something as dumb as having a link in my signature, isn't really a threat.
> 
> *And so far, I haven't had a good time here and I'm not enjoying my stay because I've had 3 people PM me so far about complete and utter bullshit regarding my signature,* I've never once seen a forum that prohibits the content of what a user can or cannot display in their signature aside from the obvious (adult/pornographic material)




Smoke,

The reason your not having a good time is because your not following the rules.  As for other forums I have been on many that don't allow links in the signatures.  We have this policy for a reason.  I suggest in order for you to have a good time maybe read the rules in the FF/Administration and Info Section.

Follow the rules and we will all get along and I think with time you just might like this place.

murph


----------



## Smoke

Here's a tip from a vBulletin enthusiast:
-Install CYB Advanced Forum Rules

It's easier to tell where the site rules are when they're neatly placed on a page, in a link in the navbar.

Of course if you are illegally running a copy of vBulletin's software then you don't have access to such modifications in which case, I can understand why this site is completely unmodified and lacks  a custom feel.


----------



## DaveNay

Smoke said:


> Of course if you are illegally running a copy of vBulletin's software then you don't have access to such modifications in which case, I can understand why this site is completely unmodified and lacks  a custom feel.


Is there a reason you are making false accusations regarding the legal status of the VB licensing by the owner of this forum?

I'd really recommend gathering some supporting evidence before you start making that type of accusation.


----------



## Smoke

DaveNay said:


> Is there a reason you are making false accusations regarding the legal status of the VB licensing by the owner of this forum?
> 
> I'd really recommend gathering some supporting evidence before you start making that type of accusation.


Well seeing as how many people run vB illegally, and taking notice that this forum has no real custom features or anything added to it, would lead one to believe that the owner of the forum doesn't have proper access to the official modifications site, which nulled forum owners, don't. 


and no accusation is 'false' so to speak.


----------



## DaveNay

Smoke said:


> and no accusation is 'false' so to speak.


This one is.  Many of us know the owner personally.  Hell, a dozen of us spent a day on his boat a couple months ago.  The lack of obvious customization of the web site is an incredibly inaccurate method of making the deduction you have.


----------



## Smoke

DaveNay said:


> This one is.  Many of us know the owner personally.  Hell, a dozen of us spent a day on his boat a couple months ago.  The lack of obvious customization of the web site is an incredibly inaccurate method of making the deduction you have.


So because you know the owner personally means his license is legit? Umm no.

I know people personally who use pirated software all the time, that doesn't make it 'legal'. 

and I didn't say he was using a illegal copy, I said, the lack of customization could mean that he doesn't have access at vBulletin.org and that one of those reasons could be that he has a nulled copy of vBulletin.


----------



## DaveNay

Smoke said:


> So because you know the owner personally means his license is legit? Umm no.
> 
> I know people personally who use pirated software all the time, that doesn't make it 'legal'.
> 
> and I didn't say he was using a illegal copy, I said, the lack of customization could mean that he doesn't have access at vBulletin.org and that one of those reasons could be that he has a nulled copy of vBulletin.



I'm going to go back to my original question...

Is there a reason you are making false accusations regarding the legal status of the VB licensing by the owner of this forum?


----------



## Smoke

DaveNay said:


> I'm going to go back to my original question...
> 
> Is there a reason you are making false accusations regarding the legal status of the VB licensing by the owner of this forum?


Yeah, because I've seen a bunch of similar sites set up the way this one is (URL wise) and it would turn out that they were all nulled.

it's quite odd having the URL:
forumsforums.com/3_9/

Umm the root directory would've been a better choice...or even

forumsforums.com/boards

Of course you realize that if the owner has a URL like this and it doesn't match the one listed in his members area then the license is null & void until it's changed/matching.


----------



## DaveNay

Smoke said:


> Yeah, because I've seen a bunch of similar sites set up the way this one is (URL wise) and it would turn out that they were all nulled.
> 
> it's quite odd having the URL:
> forumsforums.com/3_9/
> 
> Umm the root directory would've been a better choice...or even
> 
> forumsforums.com/boards
> 
> Of course you realize that if the owner has a URL like this and it doesn't match the one listed in his members area then the license is null & void until it's changed/matching.


No....those are all arguments in support of your statement.  What is the reason for making the statement in the first place?


----------



## Smoke

DaveNay said:


> No....those are all arguments in support of your statement.  What is the reason for making the statement in the first place?


That WAS the reason for the statement. That was one of the first things I noticed.


----------



## DaveNay

Smoke said:


> That WAS the reason for the statement. That was one of the first things I noticed.



Let me put it this way...

If I were to say you are ugly, then I might support my argument by pointing out that your eyes are too close together, you are missing one front tooth, your nose was borrowed from Jimmy Durrante, one ear is too big, you're fat and you have orange crap on your shirt from all the Doritos you eat while living in your mom's basement.

But those are all supporting arguments, the reason I would say that is to piss you off.


----------



## Smoke

DaveNay said:


> Let me put it this way...
> 
> If I were to say you are ugly, then I might support my argument by pointing out that your eyes are too close together, you are missing one front tooth, your nose was borrowed from Jimmy Durrante, one ear is too big, your fat and you have orange crap on your shirt from all the Doritos you eat while living in your mom's basement.
> 
> But those are all supporting arguments, the reason I would say that is to piss you off.


Except it wouldn't piss me off, because I can bet any amount of money in the world that I'm more content, collective and successful with my life than you'd ever be.


----------



## DaveNay

Smoke said:


> Except it wouldn't piss me off, because I can bet any amount of money in the world that I'm more content, collective and successful with my life than you'd ever be.


That's good to know Tony.


----------



## Smoke

I think so. 

I make over $750.00 a month in web design projects, plus college & my part-time job.


----------



## DaveNay

Smoke said:


> I think so.
> 
> I make over $750.00 a month in web design projects, plus college & my part-time job.


        

DAMN!  I bow down before your supreme earnings.


----------



## DaveNay

Smoke said:


> I think so.
> 
> I make over $750.00 a month in web design projects, plus college & my part-time job.



How much money do they pay you there at College of Staten Island? Or is it St. Mary's?


----------



## Smoke

That $750.00 is just from my design company, after everything, I'd say it's close to $1100-1300 easy.

edit: They don't pay me, I go there as a student, duh.


----------



## DaveNay

Smoke said:


> That $750.00 is just from my design company, after everything, I'd say it's close to $1100-1300 easy.
> 
> edit: They don't pay me, I go there as a student, duh.



About the only person here that would be jealous of that kind if income is Sushi (sorry man).  Hell, I think BD drinks that much beer in a month!


----------



## Smoke

I didn't say anyone would be jealous but I can bet you didn't have that income when you were 19. Unless you're some rich spoiled prick who grubbed everything off mommy and daddy.


----------



## DaveNay

Smoke said:


> I didn't say anyone would be jealous but I can bet you didn't have that income when you were 19. Unless you're some rich spoiled prick who grubbed everything off mommy and daddy.


Hmmm...actually, I started working full time in the summers when I was 15 and by the time I was 19, I was somewhere north of $30K annual.  I hate to say it but mommy and daddy were (are) financial nincompoops, so no...no living off them.

_edit:_ Oh, and that was right about when you were being born, so the real dollar value of my income was significantly higher than yours.


----------



## thcri RIP

Smoke said:


> I didn't say anyone would be jealous but I can bet you didn't have that income when you were 19. Unless you're some rich spoiled prick who grubbed everything off mommy and daddy.




I think you have a surprise coming in life there Tony.  When I was 19 and keep in mind that was over 35 years ago I made probably twice as much as your boosting right now.  And for my parents I got nothing from them because of a very sick child and insurance sucked.


----------



## DaveNay

thcri said:


> I think you have a surprise coming in life there Tony.



Actually Murph, I'm not sure if it is Tony or Bryan.


----------



## thcri RIP

DaveNay said:


> Actually Murph, I'm not sure if it is Tony or Bryan.



I am sure the name is on the check his parents send him every week


----------



## DaveNay

thcri said:


> I am sure the name is on the check his parents send him every week


He's pretty arrogant for someone who just graduated from Moore Catholic High School last spring.


----------



## rback33

Wow! This thread was the train wreck I took it to be from the beginning. What a dumb ass. What's funnier... if he was not so ignorant.. he can easily find out why the url is 3_9 by using the search function. It's talked about in a thread for crying out loud. Does anyone think he has come to realize how out gunned he is by the mods over here? I hope the attitude changes and he comes to have fun. If not.. then the mods will have fun banning him again every time he tries to come back after he gets the boot.


----------



## Gatorboy

Don't feed the trolls.


----------



## Big Dog

Smoke said:


> See my reply to your PM.
> 
> Another thing you should note, Bans don't really work anymore in this day and age.



My ban button works just fine!



Smoke said:


> Stewart?
> 
> and to that statement: Bans can be easily bypassed on any forum system.



Give it a shot ................. 



Smoke said:


> Well you see, I *COULD*, very easily, so threatening to ban me for something as dumb as having a link in my signature, isn't really a threat.
> 
> And so far, I haven't had a good time here and I'm not enjoying my stay because I've had 3 people PM me so far about complete and utter bullshit regarding my signature, I've never once seen a forum that prohibits the content of what a user can or cannot display in their signature aside from the obvious (adult/pornographic material)



You obviously don't visit reputable forums. I'm a member of approximately 10 forums and NONE allow links to other forums in member signatures.

Now that we both have our hard ass out, your welcome if you abide by our guidelines. If you can't, maybe I'll see you on a different forum sometime!

Regards,

Dawg



Smoke said:


> Here's a tip from a vBulletin enthusiast:
> -Install CYB Advanced Forum Rules
> 
> It's easier to tell where the site rules are when they're neatly placed on a page, in a link in the navbar.
> 
> Of course if you are illegally running a copy of vBulletin's software then you don't have access to such modifications in which case, I can understand why this site is completely unmodified and lacks  a custom feel.



Get off the illegal software subject ............ it does not apply!



Smoke said:


> I didn't say anyone would be jealous but I can bet you didn't have that income when you were 19. Unless you're some rich spoiled prick who grubbed everything off mommy and daddy.



I'll take that bet ............ ! Machinist in high school workin 40 a week at $8.25 per hour in 1976. That's a helluva lot more money in it's day that you make today ............ My 19 year old son makes more than you at Lowes while going to college ...............grow up youngin!


----------



## DaveNay

Gatorboy said:


> Don't feed the trolls.


Bah...I had an extra handful of popcorn last night, so I fed it to him.


----------



## rback33

Gatorboy said:


> Don't feed the trolls.





DaveNay said:


> Bah...I had an extra handful of popcorn last night, so I fed it to him.



I am kinda with Dave on this. It's been too quiet and civil lately. If he REALLY wants to challenge the mods to a pissing contest... I say let him. His ass and fingers will be so blistered from the whoopin' that the other forums of which he speaks are an afterthought. I am just gonna sit back and watch & before  .


----------



## pirate_girl

I must say.. it was pretty entertaining in here last night! lol


----------



## Spiffy1

DaveNay said:


> Bah...I had an extra handful of popcorn last night, so I fed it to him.


 
Thanks for the cheap entertainment!  I almost had to pop some popcorn to sit back and watch.


----------



## eggshell_vendeta

DaveNay said:


> He's pretty arrogant for someone who just graduated from Moore Catholic High School last spring.



who the hell is that in that picture?


----------



## Tractors4u

DaveNay said:


> Is there a reason you are making false accusations regarding the legal status of the VB licensing by the owner of this forum?


 
Yeah, because he got his little hand slapped and obviously Smoke has never been corrected before.


----------



## eggshell_vendeta

well, is it legal? (not saying that it's not, but is it? It doesn't bother me either way lol...)


----------



## Doc

eggshell_vendeta said:


> well, is it legal? (not saying that it's not, but is it? It doesn't bother me either way lol...)


If you know VB there is an easy way to find out if a license is legal.  

To come onto a site that is new to you and question the license is lame, especially since you really don't care.


----------



## rback33

Doc said:


> If you know VB there is an easy way to find out if a license is legal.
> 
> To come onto a site that is new to you and question the license is lame, especially since you really don't care.



I feel ban hammer's coming out.... But I am a little disappointed that he retreated so fast.... 

BTW.. nice new Av Doc!


----------



## Big Dog

rback33 said:


> I feel ban hammer's coming out.... But I am a little disappointed that he retreated so fast....
> 
> BTW.. nice new Av Doc!



I was inebriated on that once ...............


----------



## rback33

Big Dog said:


> I inebriated on that once ...............



Does it count that I wish I was?


----------



## Trakternut

Big Dog said:


> I was inebriated on that once ...............



And for quite awhile, too!


----------



## darroll

Il use my brother:
When he was your age, he made $100.00 combat pay plus $100.00 pro.  pay per month.
He was in the Navy.


----------



## Smoke

DaveNay said:


> He's pretty arrogant for someone who just graduated from Moore Catholic High School last spring.


LMAO dude, you're a ****ing joke, that isn't even me. Posting pics of random people is pretty ****ing lame.

Go ahead and ban me, in fact, I welcome it. 

On a side note, I only went to Moore for 2 years out of my high school career, I didn't graduate from there, so that shows how much you know.

Here's a tip, know your facts about someone before you try to bash them, otherwise, shut the **** up.


----------



## bczoom

Smoke said:


> LMAO dude, you're a ****ing joke, that isn't even me. Posting pics of random people is pretty ****ing lame.
> 
> Go ahead and ban me, in fact, I welcome it.
> 
> On a side note, I only went to Moore for 2 years out of my high school career, I didn't graduate from there, so that shows how much you know.
> 
> Here's a tip, know your facts about someone before you try to bash them, otherwise, shut the **** up.



Wow.  Look at all those asterisks.  I'm not wasting my time backtracking but I could have swore that this kid said he likes debate and discussion.  If he's got to resort to profanity to (attempt to) get his point across, he's waaayyy behind.

I was all for banning you Smoke but just kicking you around is so much more interesting.

Where's the popcorn?


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Boy he sure has attracted a lot of attention to himself. What a way to make an entrance into a new forum. I would imagine that fuels him though.



Have some popcorn BC.


----------



## bczoom

OhioTC18 said:


> Boy he sure has attracted a lot of attention to himself. What a way to make an entrance into a new forum. I would imagine that fuels him though.
> 
> 
> 
> Have some popcorn BC.



Thanks for the popcorn Jerry.

Bring it on Smoke...  Let's talk/debate/discuss something more interesting than your introduction and see what you're made of.


----------



## ncroamer65

Smoke said:


> LMAO dude, you're a ****ing joke, that isn't even me. Posting pics of random people is pretty ****ing lame.
> 
> Go ahead and ban me, in fact, I welcome it.
> 
> On a side note, I only went to Moore for 2 years out of my high school career, I didn't graduate from there, so that shows how much you know.
> 
> Here's a tip, know your facts about someone before you try to bash them, otherwise, shut the **** up.


 
Smoke your comments and words you use do tell some of us quite a bit
about you. 
(1) No respect for others who are older than you.
(2) Flashing money makeing up for lack of chacter.
(3) At 19 years you have yet to experiance really tuff times to
     help you 
(4) Not emonitially mature yet 

This is what I got from reading your statements


----------



## BoneheadNW

ncroamer65 said:


> Smoke your comments and words you use do tell some of us quite a bit
> about you.
> (1) No respect for others who are older than you.
> (2) Flashing money makeing up for lack of chacter.
> (3) At 19 years you have yet to experiance really tuff times to
> help you
> (4) Not emonitially mature yet
> 
> This is what I got from reading your statements


Might I add some more:
(6) Still thinks "girls have cooties"
(7) Drives mommies Pinto
(8) Wears puka shells

Bonehead


----------



## American Woman

Hey Smoke  The bann buttons work around here! 
The rules are:
 You can be insulting around a member but not *at* a member

I'm not sure about the rest of the rules


----------



## Tractors4u

I'm sure Smoke will be back to hurl some insults at those ******* moderators who were so unfair to him. 

If you do come back let me go ahead and point out some things you did wrong. 

1. You broke and rule and were corrected.

2. You then began to accuse the administrator of this forum of using pirated/illegal or whatever you want to call it, software. 


Instead of complying to the request to modify your signature, you made a big deal out of it and started insulting and being rude to other members. You're young and cool of course, too cool to take instruction from anyone else. That kind of attitude is going to screw you up in the future.


----------



## Trakternut

Listen, Smoke, you arrogant little twit, you've been bashing away at folks who're nearing retirement age, some in their thirties, some in their forties...........you get the picture.  You wanna wage a war of words and (supposedly) wits with people who've truly "been there, done that"?  I'd think twice, if I were you.

  These folks are truly some of the best friends you'll ever have, unless you manage to alienate them.  I think you're awfully close on a few fronts.  I have witnessed the ban hammer coming out, and it sticks!  Doc knows his stuff and when he says he'll keep you out, he ain't whistlin' in the wind.  Big Dog and the other mods are as savvy as he, and not nearly as forgiving either.
  You've managed to insult people's intelligence, you've set yourself up as superior to them, expertise-wise, which you are not.
  Let me give you some friendly advice; Quit being such a smartass and settle down for a bit.  Talk with these folks, yeah, even debate with them in a civil and intelligent way. You'd be surprised at how willing they are to hear your viewpoints and reasonings, as well as expressing their own.  At the rate you're going, we'll be here long after the dust has settled from the ass paddling you'll get and your whimpering has calmed down to a sob.
  These people are friends of mine and if you screw with them, you screw with me.  What's that mean?  Well, Mister, if I ever see you stranded beside the road because you thought the "E" on the guage on your mom's Pinto meant "Enought", I'll just wave and drive on by.  
 Now, when you've grown up and actually gotten some balls, take us on again.
  Should you decide to change your ways and be a contributing factor to this forum, forget everything I've said and enjoy a warm "Welcome" from me.
  It's your choice.


----------



## American Woman

Now Tnutz....if you are ride'in in that sh!*ty work truck of yours and see him on the side of the road you know you stop and let him ride in the back. That's just the kind of guy you are


----------



## Trakternut

I dunno, AW, right now, I'm afraid he'd contaminate the contents of my Vactor. Besides, it's too new to inflict that sort of thing on it.


----------



## pirate_girl

eggshell_vendeta said:


> well, is it legal? (not saying that it's not, but is it? It doesn't bother me either way lol...)


Using a proxy now?
Low..


----------



## cowgirl

hey someone pass the popcorn


----------



## Trakternut

Yeah, PG, I think this punka** is trying to prove how smart he is(n't). You'll chew him up for a snack!


----------



## pirate_girl

he's probably gone to hidemyass.com.. or any number of them that the young ones use to cause a ruckus on forums.
yay.. who's got the popcorn now? I hope it's buttered.


----------



## Trakternut

Y'want buttered?? I'll butter ya!


----------



## Spiffy1

pirate_girl said:


> Using a proxy now?
> Low..


 

Awwwww; I thought since we had the popcorn out anyway, we were playing dumb hoping he might start arguing with himself!


----------



## pirate_girl

Trakternut said:


> Y'want buttered?? I'll butter ya!


Why am I thinking Last Tango In Paris??


----------



## Trakternut

Might be doing that, too. Or doing "something" with himself!


----------



## Spiffy1

Trakternut said:


> Might be doing that, too. Or doing "something" with himself!


 


I wonder if we can hook him up with the kid a few months back looking for advice on how to locate a hooker!


----------



## Trakternut

Sushi?


----------



## Spiffy1

Trakternut said:


> Sushi?


 
Naahh, he has Amy Whineyhouse......


----------



## American Woman

Spiffy1 said:


> I wonder if we can hook him up with the kid a few months back looking for advice on how to locate a hooker!


I was thinking the same thing!!!! Infact it might be him
We are gonna run out of popcorn waiting on the main attraction to get here!


----------



## eggshell_vendeta

pirate_girl said:


> Using a proxy now?
> Low..


First of all... no. I am my own person thank you. 
Second, my point was going to be, if it's legal then what does it matter what he says about it?
Third, this is the shortest time i've ever been at a forum and got insulted... thats some bs. 
Fourth, it's childish to keep draggin this out, let him have his opinion, it has no bearing on anything other than what he thinks, ya dig?
fifth, wtf? seriously?


----------



## pirate_girl

eggshell_vendeta said:


> First of all... no. I am my own person thank you.
> Second, my point was going to be, if it's legal then what does it matter what he says about it?
> Third, this is the shortest time i've ever been at a forum and got insulted... thats some bs.
> Fourth, it's childish to keep draggin this out, let him have his opinion, it has no bearing on anything other than what he thinks, ya dig?
> fifth, wtf? seriously?


Sorry Egghead.. welcome to the forums...


----------



## eggshell_vendeta

egghead lols... ty, it's all cool though lol


----------



## benspawpaw

follow the rules or leave you wont be missed


----------



## benspawpaw

ban this kid no one likes a smart ass


----------



## Erik

eggshell_vendeta said:


> egghead lols... ty, it's all cool though lol


hey, it could'a been worse - how would you like to be known as "shelly" on the forum?


----------



## American Woman

benspawpaw said:


> ban this kid no one likes a smart ass


 FF is full of'em! just rub'em the wrong way, 
and see what happens


----------



## eggshell_vendeta

Erik said:


> hey, it could'a been worse - how would you like to be known as "shelly" on the forum?



Hmmm yes... i see


----------



## eggshell_vendeta

You knows, it's odd though. The name came to me in a dream, and i don't remember what the dream was about, but i awoke with the name on my lips. And i thought "man i wanna use that!"


----------



## thcri RIP

Smoke said:


> That $750.00 is just from my design company, after everything, I'd say it's close to $1100-1300 easy.
> 
> edit: They don't pay me, I go there as a student, duh.




Wonder what ever happened to this guy Smoke?


----------



## bczoom

He went "up in"?


----------



## pirate_girl

Why are you bimping this thread anyways, Murph?
Maybe he's still here under a different moniker.


----------



## JEV

thcri said:


> Wonder what ever happened to this guy Smoke?



I heard he met up with a gal named Mirrors, and together they are now working for Obama and living in Washington, DC.


----------



## tiredretired

LOL, I went back and read some of the posts by members that are either no longer here or have left.  Some winners, that's for sure.  Good one on the EggHead comment Lollie.  You must have run the egghead off.


----------



## pirate_girl

TiredRetired said:


> LOL, I went back and read some of the posts by members that are either no longer here or have left.  Some winners, that's for sure.  Good one on the EggHead comment Lollie.  You must have run the egghead off.


I don't recall running him or any other member on here off, although I'd been accused of doing so in the past.
Sometimes you see things and go WTF, then you act and post.
There have been times when it's gotten me in trouble.
On the other hand, there have been times when it's worked out for the better for the forums.
Take the time I got banned.
That person (I believe) joined up here for the purpose of 'taking on.'
At first, no one else noticed what was going on... but I did.

Turns out she recently got banned from another forum for doing the same stuff (surprise! not)
Her and another woman she tangled with... and her little man who was backing her up.
The internet is a big place, but at the same time, it's very small.


----------



## squerly

And you seem like such a sweet young thing...


----------



## pirate_girl

I am.


----------



## muleman RIP

pirate_girl said:


> I am.


----------



## samantha143

Hello all !!! I am newbie here...It's good to be a member of this community....


----------



## Catavenger

Whoopie - You named "Smoke" for blowing Smoke up my ass for how good you are at defeating moderators? Maybe you can get in here but you won't have many people who want to reply to your posts if you try that crap.


----------



## JEV

samantha143 said:


> Hello all !!! I am newbie here...It's good to be a member of this community....


 You may not say that after being here for awhile.



> Hi there !!! I am a simple girl who is Passionate about love.


Can you please explain what this means??? I understand the first part (_simple girl_), but what does "_Passionate about love_" mean???


----------



## tiredretired

samantha143 said:


> Hello all !!! I am newbie here...It's good to be a member of this community....



Welcome to the forum.  I noticed your sig line.  You may want to stay away from JEV & Thcri.  I see JEV's keyboard is already smoking.


----------



## pirate_girl

Catavenger said:


> Whoopie - You named "Smoke" for blowing Smoke up my ass for how good you are at defeating moderators? Maybe you can get in here but you won't have many people who want to reply to your posts if you try that crap.



???


----------



## tiredretired

pirate_girl said:


> ???



I'm not understanding either, but I thought it was just me being old and dumb.


----------



## pirate_girl

If I had to guess, I would say it may be someone Cat had a run-in with on another forum.


----------



## Doc

Smoke says he is an 18 yr old from NYC, that was in 08.  He has not been active here since 08.  He did 26 posts in two days and has not returned.  I don't think Cat has anything to worry about.


----------



## Catavenger

Sorry folks I got entrapped in an old forum post and for some reason although I thought I had removed that post and changed that to a greeting to Samantha who had also accidently posted on "Smokes" old post I didn't. OOPS! I am sorry folks  Please forgive my goofiness and Welcome Samantha!


----------



## muleman RIP

Ouch! Forgive your goofiness?? That is asking a lot around here.


----------



## tiredretired

Catavenger said:


> Sorry folks I got entrapped in an old forum post and for some reason although I thought I had removed that post and changed that to a greeting to Samantha who had also accidently posted on "Smokes" old post I didn't. OOPS! I am sorry folks  Please forgive my goofiness and Welcome Samantha!



LOL.  Having a senior moment there old man?


----------

